# Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?



## Pauli1990 (19. April 2010)

Hat das schon mal jemand versucht und weiß ob das so funktionieren könnte? Ich denke mal wenn die Boilies nur rund genug sind und es mit dem Durchmesser der Paintball-Kugeln übereinstimmt dürfte es doch eigentlich gehen oder? Sicher müssen die Boilies dann auch dementsprechend hart sein, so dass sie nicht in der Luft zerfallen. 
So könnte man die Boilies aber ziemlich leicht auf weite Entfernung füttern:m.

Hoffe mir kann jemand etwas dazu sagen...|uhoh:


----------



## BARSCH123 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*

HEY

hört sich interessant an aber ich glaube in der umsetzung wird das nix den ich denke mal das die boilies schon direkt im lauf zerplatzen werden ... und ein genaues füttern ist glaube ich auch nicht wirklich möglich ..


TL


----------



## fishcatcher99 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*

Hi ,
Also  die Idee is zu geil ! :q:q:q

Aber ich weiss nicht ob ein Boilwurfrohr oder vllt sogar ein Baitboat nicht billiger sind als so ein Gewehr .|bigeyes Ausserdem  were es nicht ziemlich umständlich wenn man jeden Boile einzeln an die Stelle schiessen müsste ?

Na ja muss jeder sleber wissen :m


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*

Ausserdem ist die Gaskartusche schon richtig teuer die du dafür brauchst.Das Rechnet sich nicht.


----------



## Pauli1990 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*

Beiträge: 15
Nützliche Beiträge: 0

... Das sagt wohl alles, das Thema kann eigentlich geschlossen werden. Ich wollte wissen ob so etwas funktionieren würde und nicht wer wie viel Zeit zum Angeln hat OMG#d!!!
Habe gehofft dass sich jemand mit solchen Geräten etwas auskennt und mir weiterhelfen kann...


----------



## Lupus (19. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*

Hallo,
immer wieder Schade das manche Leute nicht in der Lage sind sachlich zu bleiben!!

Technisch ist das ganze machbar und du bist bei weitem nicht der erste der auf diese Idee kommt! Es gibt sogar bereits abgewandelte Modelle! Schau mal hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wj2ky9isFrA

Ich wage allerdings zu bezweifeln ob man damit tatsächlich wesentlich weiter kommt als mit einem Wurfrohr. Es sei denn man betreibt einen großen Aufwand und schleppt dann Geräte wie in dem Video ans Wasser! Ich denke dann wäre aber ein Baitboot günstiger....einfacher(??)

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*

So, mal ein bisschen aufgeräumt hat.

Der Hinweis auf das Waffengesetz ist sicher richtig und sinnvoll. 

Ansonsten gilt wie überall, wer nix sachliches beizutragen hat, soll das Thema doch bitte ignorieren.

Danke


----------



## snorreausflake (20. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*



Ahrendpower06 schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist die Gaskartusche schon richtig teuer die du dafür brauchst.Das Rechnet sich nicht.


Mit Gas (CO2) wird heut kaum noch gepielt, wenn dann mit Pressluft|wavey:
Das ganze würde funktionieren wenn man sich nen eigenen Boilieroller baut, damit man die Boilies auf den Durchmesser der Painballs machen kann, laut Wiki 17,3 mm.
Toleranzen sollten aber gegen null gehen
Also ende vom Lied : entweder du lässt dir wo nen Boilieroller fräsen oder Walzen für ne Maschine drehen oder du baust dir so ein "Abschussgerät" selber, damit dürftest du aber bestimmt gegen das Waffengesetz verstoßen|gr:

Hab vor Jahren auch gedacht das das funktioniert aber geht halt leider net ohne weiteres#d Wär aber interessant weil man da doch ne ganz schöne Menge in kurzer Zeit raushämmer kann, kann schon Richtung 13 Schuß pro Sekunde gehen|bigeyes


----------



## Frank 77 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*

Dann doch lieber ein schönes Modellboot.........:vik:

und andere rufen nicht die Grün-Weißen weil da am Teich geschossen wird!!!


----------



## Gardenfly (20. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*

Ich habe so-etwas Ähnliches mit einer Soft-Air versucht.Endergebnis:
Ich konnte die wegwerfen weil der Druck den Pellet im Lauf zerlegt hat und dabei sich Partikel so festsetzten das nichts mehr ging.


----------



## Lupus (20. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*

Schon klar das es mit ner Softair nicht geht!!!!!:m Das hätt ich dir auch vorher sagen können!

Wie gesagt ich halte die herstellung insgesamt auch für viel zu aufwendig und wenn man dann die Kugeln tatsächlich noch jenseits der 100m feuern will dann ist es mehr als schwierig und erst dann wäre es interessant....wobei man dann auch gleich wieder das nächste Problem hat

Füttert man so eine Stelöle in sagen wir 130m an....wie kommt deine Montage dahin???? Wenn du jetzt sagst mit nem Boot dannsolltest du das ganze nochmal INTENSIV überdenken:vik:
Und wenn du soweit werfen kannst dann auch!! Mein Vorschlag wäre dann ne Spodrod mit der geht das nämlich auch...wenn man Hutchinson heißt jedenfalls!:c


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (20. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*

Meinst wohl die blauen 

Also ich würde es lassen,ist einfach zu gefährlich - es wurde auch nicht funktionieren,weil die Mündunsgenergie einfach zu stark ist ..

Außerdem wäre mir der Aufwand zu groß ..

andere Frage ,wenn du die Boilies jetzt auf 150m schießen kannst,wie kriegst du dann die Montage dahin? Mit dem Boot? - dann kann man auch vom Boot anfüttern ..

Gruß Marvin


----------



## teilzeitgott (20. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*

mal davon abgesehen das es rechtlich wohl nicht ganz einfach wäre das umzusetzen und sicher auch nicht billig und sehr zeitaufwändig wäre würde mir eine sache zu denken geben.
die paintball-kugeln sind ja wintzig klein, so um die 4-7 mm , da würde die ganze aktion glaube ich nicht viel sinn machen.
alleine das rollen die minikugeln wäre schon nix mehr für mich.
aber des menschen wille ist sein himmelreich, hau rein, aber ich gebe zu bedenken....
wenn du mit so´m alten bärentöten am see auftauchen würdest und da mit deinen boilies anfütterst würde ich 4 mal anrufen müssen.
1) die polizei
2) die leute von dere klapsmühle
3) bildzeitung , irrer schließ mit paintballflinte auf fische 
4) deinen vorstand, weil sowas hat am wasser nix zu suchen


----------



## Pauli1990 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*

Darauf gekommen bin ich auch nur da es mir ein Kollege beim Angeln erzählt hatte. Ich füttere eine Stelle auf ca. 110m an aller zwei Tage und mit dem Wurfrohr kommt man immer nur wenn es ganz windstill ist hin selbst dann sind die Boilies noch nicht ganz an dem Spot. Deswegen hatte ich an diese Idee gedacht und hätte gedacht das wäre doch sehr praktisch ^^.Dann müsste man nicht jedes mal das dumme Boot bis ans Wasser schleppen. 
Wie gesagt ging es mir nur um die technische Umsetzung ob es rein theoretisch möglich wäre. Wenn es wie gesagt einfach mit so einem Gewehr ginge wäre es ja wohl nicht aufwendig. 
Aber es ist mir auch zu teuer nur für das Anfüttern so ein Teil zu kaufen.
mfG und danke für die Antworten


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (20. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*

Ich wüsste auch nicht genau,wie man die Energie verstellen soll,weil die Boilies ja sonst um einiges weiter fliegen würden ..

Gruß Marvin


----------



## Lenni4321 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*

mach doch einfach die idee ist gail denn weiss ich ja denn wenn du das gemacht hast was ich als nechstes für munition nehm


----------



## wolkenkrieger (20. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*

[OT]



Lenni4321 schrieb:


> mach doch einfach die idee ist gail denn weiss ich ja denn wenn du das gemacht hast was ich als nechstes für munition nehm



Investiere dein Geld lieber in einen Deutschkurs an der Abendschule. Sorry, aber dein Geschreibsel verursacht Hirnkrämpfe! |gr:

[/OT]

110m lassen sich auch mit einer ordentlichen Schleuder erreichen. Und wenn man das Ding gut beherrscht, dann sogar relativ genau auf dem Spot.


----------



## Schleie! (20. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*



> 110m lassen sich auch mit einer ordentlichen Schleuder erreichen. Und wenn man das Ding gut beherrscht, dann sogar relativ genau auf dem Spot.



Was hast du für ne Schleuder?
ich Komme mit meiner ca 50meter, dann is ende oO


----------



## teilzeitgott (20. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> [OT]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was ist das für ne schleuder????
mit turbo-mega-antrieb ???
also ich komme auch nicht weiter als max 70 meter, dann ist aber auch ende im gelände.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (20. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*

Is leider nicht meine ... aber die 110m habe ich live gesehen (Aschebahn auf dem Sportplatz!).

Gestell von einer Schleuder für dicke Futterballen und Gummis aus Expanderseilen - als Geflecht.

Aber mein Bekannter meinte, dass man solche Weiten auch mit einer handelsüblichen Schleuder hinbekommt.

Und laut Kataloge bzw. Produktbeschreibungen sind Weiten um die 100m wohl kein sonderliches Problem... ?!


----------



## Jens84 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*

Wenn man nicht alleine ist, dann kann man auch soeine Schleuder nehmen:

http://www.pearl.de/a-PE8174-5924.shtml


----------



## j4ni (21. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*

Moin,

diese Wasserbombemschleuder gibt es auch in der "Ein Mann Version", da kann man dann die Füsse in Fussschlaufen am Ende der Gummies stecken und dann im Liegen mit den Armen das ganze auf Spannung bringen. Sieht allerdings relativ gewöhnungsbedürftig aus - klappt dafür aber sehr gut. Wenn man die Boiles mit Wasser oder Grundfutter in zB Joghurt-Bechern einfriert, dürfte das zusätzliche Weite bringen. Es gibt auch Grundfutter-Pressen, damit dürfen man auch Futterballen in der entsprechenden Härte, um solche Weiten zu bewältigen, produzieren können.
Es gibt auch von Amiaud große Dreibein-Schleudern, alternativ kann man sich das wohl auch selber basteln, habe ich auch schon gesehen. Grundlage war irgendein Bundeswehr-Stativ oder Gestell. Sicherlich nicht unpraktisch wenn man öfter solche Weiten bewältigen muss....


----------



## matchbox (23. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> mal davon abgesehen das es rechtlich wohl nicht ganz einfach wäre das umzusetzen und sicher auch nicht billig und sehr zeitaufwändig wäre würde mir eine sache zu denken geben.
> die paintball-kugeln sind ja wintzig klein, so um die 4-7 mm ,


 
Moin,

die Paintballs sind größer, nicht zu verwechseln mit den kleinen Softair Kugeln. 

Dass das Führen eines Markierers nicht erlaubt ist, wurde ja bereits gesagt. Wenn ich das Ding dann aber noch so einstellen würde, dass ich auf enorme Reichweiten komme, würde die Energie bei über 7,5 Joule liegen, was ebenfalls verboten ist, da es sich dann nicht mehr um eine freie Waffe handeln würde.

Viele Grüße

Matchbox


----------



## Janbr (23. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*

Gehen tut's scheinbar. Schau mal hier: http://www.carpetux.com/carp-fishing/newtons-new-overfire-paintball-boilie-gun.html

Gruss

Jan


----------



## stefansdl (23. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*

es gibt mehrer Gründe warum es mit dem Paintballgewehr nicht funktioniert.

Die Boiliegröße muß genau stimmen,also dem Paintball angepasst. Sie müssen auch fast 100% rund sein, da sie sonst nach links und recht wegpfeifen. Außerdem müssen sie ziemlich hartsein  um den Druck auszuhalten, sonst hast du einen besserern Boiliecrusher. Dann gibt es das nächste Problem mit der Entfernung, denn die kannst du kaum bzw. nicht beeinflussen. Die Dinger kommer mit so einem sehr hohen Tempo raus, da hat man eine riesige Streuung auf ca. 30-60m und auch weiter.
Daher kann man diese Möglichkeiten getrost vergessen.


----------



## Zander34 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*

da hat der begriff ... die karpfen mit baits zupflastern eine ganz neue bedeutung ... vielleicht triffst du ja zufällig einen kapitalen und der treibt dann betäubt an der oberflächen 

... dann einfach nur noch keschern und fertig


----------



## Micha383 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Das Paintball-Gewehr darf man in Deutschland zwar erlaubnisfrei besitzen, sofern die Bewegungsenergie unter 7,5 Joule liegt, aber man darf es nicht ohne Erlaubnis führen. Die Verwendung zum Anfüttern wäre also ohne Waffenschein ein Verstoß gegen das Waffengesetz.
> Von der technischen Seite muss für eine einwandfreie Funktion auch das gewicht der Boilies einigermaßen dem der Paintballs entsprechen. Ich bezweifle auch, dass der harte Boilie ausreichend dichtet um sicher verschossen werden zu können.
> Fazit:
> Das ist eine nette Idee aber ich würde es definitiv lassen.



Dann mach ich mich ja jedesmal Strafbar wenn ich aufs Feld fahre um dem Hobby nach zu gehen |bigeyes

Das mitführen ist meines Wissens nach insoweit erlaubt das ich mein Sportgerät nicht schussbereit zu meiner Sportstätte führe.

Wie das mit den rechtlichen auflagen wäre mit dem anfüttern ist wohl eine andere.

Ich darf mit meiner knifte auch bei mir im garten zocken (nicht gewerblich) sofern es gegeben ist das keine der kugeln den Garten verlassen kann. 
Wo ich mir da nicht mehr ganz sicher bist der bezug zur öffentlichkeit wenn ich im eigenen Garten zocke.

Aber wenn das Gewässer in "privatem Besitz" ist, das gelände nicht von unberechtigten betretten und "eingesehen" werden kann, desweiteren keine der Kugeln den Breich verlassen können und alle am gewässer eine schutzmaske tragen sollte es vom Prinzip her möglich sein.

Aber die erlaubniss zu bekommen ist ne andere zumal jede region das entsprechend regeln kann bzw die gesetzeslage auslegen kann.

Das ist jetzt mein wissen zum Thema und ich schliese die vollständigkeit um die rechtliche korrektheit aus.


----------



## Micha383 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*



stefansdl schrieb:


> es gibt mehrer Gründe warum es mit dem Paintballgewehr nicht funktioniert.
> 
> Die Boiliegröße muß genau stimmen,also dem Paintball angepasst. Sie müssen auch fast 100% rund sein, da sie sonst nach links und recht wegpfeifen. Außerdem müssen sie ziemlich hartsein  um den Druck auszuhalten, sonst hast du einen besserern Boiliecrusher. Dann gibt es das nächste Problem mit der Entfernung, denn die kannst du kaum bzw. nicht beeinflussen. Die Dinger kommer mit so einem sehr hohen Tempo raus, da hat man eine riesige Streuung auf ca. 30-60m und auch weiter.
> Daher kann man diese Möglichkeiten getrost vergessen.



naja das mit der genauigkeit hängt von, wind, boilie und genutzem Gear ab.
Also ich hab net gemessen aber auf dem feld auf dem ich spiele sinds sicher 20 oder 30 meter und da kommen die dinger mit ner recht kleinen streuung an.
hart? naja weich geht auch und sogar noch besser weil durch die verformung da die paint bzw der boile sich dem lauf anpasst zumal nicht die ganze beschleunigung auf luftdruck besteht, sonst wäre in den markieren kein Bolt verbaut.

die entfernung kann man schon genau beeinflussen man muss nur die Boilies entsprechend fertigen (stabiles verhältniss vom gewicht und der form) und den rest machste per anhalte winkel und ggf per einstellunge des arbeitsdrucks.

also ich hätte mal lust das zu testen mit meiner alten ion.
bräuchte nur den passenden platz (privater keller usw) und nen boilie spender (in cal. 68 so um die 17.3mm im durchmesser)

[Edit]
Hier mal die ein paar feldgrößen und ich möchte anmerken das auch cross gespielt wird
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millennium_Series#Spielfelder

würde ja ein video einstellen wo man sehen kann wie genau die dinger auf distanz sind finde aber gerade nix in entsrprechender qualität...


----------



## Micha383 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> mal davon abgesehen das es rechtlich wohl nicht ganz einfach wäre das umzusetzen und sicher auch nicht billig und sehr zeitaufwändig wäre würde mir eine sache zu denken geben.
> die paintball-kugeln sind ja wintzig klein, so um die 4-7 mm , da würde die ganze aktion glaube ich nicht viel sinn machen.
> alleine das rollen die minikugeln wäre schon nix mehr für mich.
> aber des menschen wille ist sein himmelreich, hau rein, aber ich gebe zu bedenken....
> ...



was du meinst ist wohl die komische softair sparte da..

Paintball hat cal. 68 als standart größe.
Natürlich gibts ausnahmen wie cal. 50.

bei .680 sinds ca 17,2mm imho


----------



## Micha383 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Mit Gas (CO2) wird heut kaum noch gepielt, wenn dann mit Pressluft|wavey:
> Das ganze würde funktionieren wenn man sich nen eigenen Boilieroller baut, damit man die Boilies auf den Durchmesser der Painballs machen kann, laut Wiki 17,3 mm.
> Toleranzen sollten aber gegen null gehen
> Also ende vom Lied : entweder du lässt dir wo nen Boilieroller fräsen oder Walzen für ne Maschine drehen oder du baust dir so ein "Abschussgerät" selber, damit dürftest du aber bestimmt gegen das Waffengesetz verstoßen|gr:
> ...




nuja je nach "tackle" können es ohne weiteres mehr als das doppelte werden ;-) also mein markierer könnte ca 30bps machen nur mein hopper mag wohl net so aber da bin ich noch am tüffteln und testen damits besser wird ^^


----------



## Andal (24. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*



> Ich darf mit meiner knifte auch bei mir im garten zocken (nicht gewerblich)



Und was heißt das jetzt bitte in einer Sprache, die auch ältere Menschen verstehen können?


----------



## Micha383 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*



Andal schrieb:


> Und was heißt das jetzt bitte in einer Sprache, die auch ältere Menschen verstehen können?



sprich ich kann mit meinem Paintballmarkierer in meinem Garten feuern sofern ich gewährleisten kann das keiner der Kugeln meinen Garten verlassen kann.

Natürlich sollte man auch beachten wie laut die geschichte wird und wie die stadt das mit den uhrzeiten und der lautstärke geregelt hat.

Aber das hat wohl nix mit dem Alter zu tun sondern wohl ehr mit dem thema, könnte wetten du könntest dich so in anglersprach ausdrücken das ich nicht mehr verstehe um was es geht *denks*


----------



## ArcticChar80 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*

Mit so einem Paintball würde ich höchstens die Kormorane verjagen. 
Ich hab mal auf einer Ausstellung ein Dreibein mit einer Boiliekanone geshen. An einem Schlauch war eine Luftpumpe Angeschlossen. Man musste nur ein Boilie dareinstecken, Druck pumpen und dann auf einen Knopf drücken. Für das Gerät gabs mehrere Aufsätze von 12-25mm. Drauf stand: 160m Reichweite.
Da das Geschoss neben einem Boilieverkäufer stand, hab ich gleich mal einen reingesteckt und geschossen. Mit einem lauten Puff ist das Boilie unter die Decke geschossen und dort zerschellt. 
Der Verkäufer fand das gar nicht so lustig. |bla:
Das geile Teil hat so um 500DM gekostet. Aber mit solchen Geschossen macht man sich eh nur zum Affen. 
Kauf dir besser eine gute Schleuder oder eine Wurfkobra.
:vik:


----------



## stroffel (24. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*

Hi,
Auf dem Privatgelände darf man mit einer Painball Waffe oder einer softair in der tat machen was man will (soferm man sichergestellt hat dass Projektile dieses nicht verlassen). Legal ist es so ein Ding zu besitzen und es (in nicht einsatzfähigem zustand) zu transportieren. Wenn man so etwas an einem öffentlichen Ort einsetzt oder geladen bei sich führt braucht man nach neustem Waffenrecht einen Waffenschein! Auch für luftgewehre softairs etc. Hier reicht auch kein "Kleiner" Waffenschein, der ist nur für Schreckschusswaffen und keine Waffenbesitzkarte (das meint man umganssprachlich wennman vom Waffenschein für scharfe waffen spricht)!
Technisch ist es mit Sicherheit machbar auch wenn fraglich ist ob sich der Aufwand lohnt. Ich würde von der rechtlichen Seite einfach die Finger davon lassen wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin auf was ich mich einlasse.


----------



## Andal (24. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*

Egal wie man nun "Long Range" (  ) füttert. Man sollte tunlichst vorher abklären, ob man den Futterplatz auch erreicht.

Ich habs mal erlebt, als zwei wackere Zunftbrüder mit dem Cobra-Rohr über eine Stunde lang anfütterten. Sie warfen sich bei gefühlten 50°C im nicht vorhandenen Schatten einen Wolf um anschließend festzustellen, dass sie nur bis auf geschätzte 20 m Abstand mit ihren Montagen dort hinkamen.

Recht bedröppelt gingen sie dann Heim und hinterließen ein Free Dinner für Cyprinius carpio und Abramis brama.


----------



## Micha383 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*

also ich würde mir nen guten RC Heli besorgen in der Art (1:8)







nur eben mit boilies und so nem zeug gefüllt

und zur not kann man seine montage auch an die stelle fliegen und ausklinken ^^


----------



## j4ni (24. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*



Andal schrieb:


> Egal wie man nun "Long Range" (  ) füttert. Man sollte tunlichst vorher abklären, ob man den Futterplatz auch erreicht.
> 
> Ich habs mal erlebt, als zwei wackere Zunftbrüder mit dem Cobra-Rohr über eine Stunde lang anfütterten. Sie warfen sich bei gefühlten 50°C im nicht vorhandenen Schatten einen Wolf um anschließend festzustellen, dass sie nur bis auf geschätzte 20 m Abstand mit ihren Montagen dort hinkamen.
> 
> Recht bedröppelt gingen sie dann Heim und hinterließen ein Free Dinner für Cyprinius carpio und Abramis brama.




Hehe, lachenderweise muss ich doch zustimmen und kann bestätigen, dass das kein Einzelfall ist. Aussagen wie "Ach klaro 100 Meter schaff' ich locker" verleiten mich auch immer zum Schmunzeln....is mir aber auch schon passiert, dass die Weite die das Rohr hergibt nicht mit der des Users übereingestimmt hat :g


----------



## stefansdl (25. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Aber wenn das Gewässer in "privatem Besitz" ist, das gelände nicht von unberechtigten betretten und "eingesehen" werden kann, desweiteren keine der Kugeln den Breich verlassen können und alle am gewässer eine schutzmaske tragen sollte es vom Prinzip her möglich sein.


 
Da liegst du falsch...es gibt seit 2010 ein neues Gesetz das das Paintball "spielen" untersagt und nur noch auf Vereinsebene stattfinden darf...sprich du Gründest einen Verein und kannst dann auf einem sichereren Gelände unter Auflagen zocken


----------



## stefansdl (25. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*



Micha383 schrieb:


> die entfernung kann man schon genau beeinflussen man muss nur die Boilies entsprechend fertigen (stabiles verhältniss vom gewicht und der form) und den rest machste per anhalte winkel und ggf per einstellunge des arbeitsdrucks.
> durchmesser)


 
so ein quatsch...glaubst du der Boilie geht sofort unter wenn er auf dem Wasser aufschlägt ???der wird erstmal noch locker 10-20m auf der Wasserfläche tanzen


----------



## wuzzl (25. April 2010)

*AW: Boilies mit Paintball Gewehr füttern...?*

Baller das Zeug mit einer Kartoffelkanone raus, ist zwar auch nicht erlaubt, dafür kriegst aber gleich 20-30 Stück auf einmal raus. Und 100 m sind sicher auch nicht das Problem. Richtig eingestellt knallst die Dinger so weit daß du sie nicht mehr sehen kannst #6


----------

